# School of Mini Crankbaits



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

This school of minis are a lot more fun to fish than make. They are hard to hold on to when sanding and finishing since they are only about 1inch long and weigh in at about 1 1/16oz.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow!!! Those are all beauties, each and every one of them.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those are sweeeeeeet whittler!!!! 

but don't think you are about to outsmall me. 

I am willing to sand off my already sanded off fingertips.

Shown is my smallest to date.

I'll be back.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice, I can't believe how small those are. Watch out for gut hooking, It looks like those can be swalloed very easily.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Incredible stuff!!!!!! I can't believe how small those are!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW...Tiny little lures...I can't believe how much detail you can get on such small baits...way too much talent! Great job!!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys comments like those especially coming for baitmakers whose work I admire is special indeed.

Pizza, sounds like a challenge to me, let's do it, we might as well both sand off our fingers.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm back!

But I don't think I outsmalled you.   

This thread inspired me. I busted this out in the last 24 hours.

And it was your previous mini cranks before these that inspired me to go small in the first place.

Cheers and please post pics of any future nanocreations  !


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Still shrinking the little buggers. Just finished these today, 7/8" long and 1 tenth oz., kind of like eating peanuts can't eat just one.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

smaller yet?!?!?!?! sweeeeet!!!! Those look super fun to fish on an ultralight. Plus I bet chics would dig em


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Whittler...those are sick...I am curious what wood species you use...and how you attach the hook eyes? I assume a very soft wood like balsa or bass and the fear of pulling the hook eyes.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Those Are Pure Art.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys.

Fugarwi7, I used basswood for these baits and the hook hangers are twisted from .031 stainless steel wire. A twisted wire hanger, inserted 3/8" and epoxied in place will support 50lbs of dead weight. I stopped at 50lbs and do not know how much further you could go. The same .031 wire inserted 3/4" and epoxied into a 2X4 supported a little over 200lbs and did not budge.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Little stuff

Man I wish I was airbrush man. Mine are painted with nail polish. Over half of them are impossible to get to run true.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Casted or trolled on an UL those would absolutely slay big crappie and gills!(yes, BIG "gills"), they love small minnows! Saw a video made by some of the InFisherman Team-smaller the cranks, the better! If I had the talent to make these, I would add a tiny treble to the back end. I think that little bit of "drag" would definitely help them to tun straight, and help catch the "short biters".


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Whittler, Wow, those are just awesome!!! Very clean work especially for something so small. They look dynamite. Really enjoyed seeing these.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Whittler, I can't believe I'm finally seeing these. Those aren't just awesome looking baits-I'd bet money they are fish catchers, as well. Years ago, I used a borrowed boat in a bass tournament and found an intriguing lure left in one of the compartments. It looked almost identical to your creations, but for the fact it was perfectly round. I couldn't believe it would actually run properly, but man did that little dude thump! Felt almost like a blade bait (Silver Buddy, Cicada, etc.) during retrieval. I didn't throw it more than a few casts, and never got the chance to ask the dealer whom I'd borrowed the boat from any more about it. All I know is, it was heavy, easily thrown on a baitcaster. It was only a little thicker than a coin and almost looked like it had been made from a quarter, except it may have been too heavy. It could have been a quarter with added lead on the sides, or perhaps just a round slug of poured lead, but it was foiled and painted and finished as well as those cool baits you've made. Ever since finding that thing, I've always wondered if a guy really could make a crankbait out of a coin, if the line tie and the bill and the hangers were all in just the right places. You'd only have a quarter in your starting material, anyway. Has anyone out there ever seen such a heavy little round crankbait, or tried to make one?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Makes me think about snap beans and similar lures. Very nice! BTW I have seen some collections of little tiny cranks on eBay for sale for those of you without the same skill as this talented gentleman! I will post a link from home when I can.


----------

